# Horse over at the knees. Sound?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would not consider buying that horse without a thorough vet check. His front leg looks odd, in the pastern hoof, also.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree with tinyliny about this horse.

But, as far as horses being over at the knee....this is what I was always told. Over at the knee is better than behind at the knee. Many TB racehorse are in fact over at the knee. I was told they breed them purposelessly like this due to the have a better break over, and it helps them really get up and go. My horse is over at the knee, and Im sure many horses are over at the knee, and they can be perfectly sound, granted thats their only conformational issue. 

Also, as far as being sound...there was a horse at my school, he was over at the knee, sickle hocked, toed in, his cannons were far too short, horrid angles, just the ugliest conformed horse that I have ever seen. Someone bought him for a trail horse, not only does he love it, but he is 100% sound for trail riding....

not sure if that helps or not, maybe someone with some more insight can help you out on the topic!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sad to say but conformationally that horse is a mess-head to tail. I'd pass.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

One of my geldings is over at the knee - but not that pronounced.


----------



## RidinRoxy (Oct 9, 2011)

well the main reason she wants him is because the owner in taking him to auction if hes not gone asap. i dont think she cares much about riding just a buddy for her horse. she just wants to save this guy because he is so young.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

Thats an odd lookin' horse. Personally I wouldn't go near it cause it has tiny skinny legs, small feet and a skinny neck and its body just looks strange.I wouldn't consider it personally.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

As a buddy, and with only the lightest of light work, and with full knowledge that he may have tendon problems that may lead to a shortened life span in the future, and as a cheap or free rescue....he might be worth considering. But no more.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He definitely doesn't have the best conformation in the world- over at the knees, upright pasterns, downhill build- but if your friend is looking for a pasture buddy and some light trail riding, I'd suspect he'd serve perfectly well for that. Of course, definitely get a vet check so there are no surprises (as with any horse).

ETA- I was just talking with the trimmer at my barn last night while he was trimming an over-at-the-knees horse, and he mentioned that he gives him a little more of a toe roll than others to help with the breakover, but that the horse doesn't have any issues with soundness.


----------



## RidinRoxy (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and comments. Hes free this week only or he goes to auction this weekend so shes set on taking him so he doesnt go to slaughter. Hes a sweet guy so as long as they get along hell have a forever home


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I'd say he is one lucky horse if your friend takes him.
It makes me kind of mad when people (sellers) use the auction scare to feed off other people's emotions.


----------

